# Sync to just LR Mobile on iPad, but not to LR Mobile on iPhone.



## instanes (Sep 13, 2017)

Just purchased an iPad Pro 12.9 that I intend to use for editing photos with LR Mobile and utilize the syncing function from my desktop to the iPad.  I do not want these photos to sync to my iPhone.  I have done some Google searching, but have yet to find a way to do this.  Is this not possible to do?  Am I missing something obvious?

I have thought of deleting the Lightroom App from the phone, but there are times that I do want to sync photos taken on the phone back to Lightroom on the desktop. 

Appreciate you time, if you can help me with this.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 13, 2017)

There is no "selective sync" capability. Anything that you add to the sync servers (from whatever source, desktop, iDevice, or LRWeb) will automatically download to any of the other devices, provided that is signed in to the same Adobe ID and has sync enabled. So if you've uploaded images from your desktop, they will automatically appear in the LR mobile app on both your iPad and iPhone. 

But you don't need to keep deleting the app from your iPhone, you can just sign out which will prevent syncing from happening automatically.


----------



## instanes (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks Jim, actually that is what I have done, sign out.  My thoughts were poorly worded.  It was more out of frustration that I was thinking of deleting the app.  The trouble is when I sign back in then all the photos I synced to the iPad sync to the phone.  Am looking at other camera apps and editing apps for the phone and alternatives such as Google photos for automatically transferring photos to the desktop.  I much prefer to use the LR Mobile camera and editing app tho.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 14, 2017)

What's the problem with letting the photos sync to both? They needn't take up much space because initially you'd only have small thumbnail previews, it would only if you start viewing the images individually that it starts to download Smart Previews. I've currently got 200gb of photos synced to the cloud, on my iPhone they're taking up 4gb which I could probably reduce as I've got some size originals cached. But I like to have the full portfolio available on both iPhone and iPads just in case I need them.


----------



## instanes (Sep 14, 2017)

Jim, I came to that same conclusion shortly after I wrote my previous reply.  Some how or other I got it in my head that I didn't want to sync to my phone what I was syncing to the iPad.  ....my phone has 256 gb's so space is not a problem.  Once I came to this realization am back to being a happy camper.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 14, 2017)

That's what we want here, happy campers!!


----------

